# RcScrewz Indoor Asphalt Track



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

*RcScrewz Indoor Asphalt Track (Detroit)*

Any questions or comments, post here. I will have some updates soon. The track is coming along nicely and the pit area is expanding to be able to hold 70-80 folks very soon.

Thanks,

Tim Stamper


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

More pictures.  The place sounds awesome!


----------



## jimmie (Sep 16, 2003)

I wish that place was closer to Grand Rapids. It looks sweet. A 2 hour drive oneway


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> More pictures.  The place sounds awesome!


I'm gonna stop by there tonight. I'll snap some pictures and talk to the owner about posting the pictures on the web site from the grand opening.

Tim


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

My only complaint was that they didn't have enough pit space... but if they are correcting that, then I'd have to wait and see how warm it will be in the winter before I'd make any more complaints... 

I see they had several rolls of what appeared to be Ozite ready to use...


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Wow-best of both words-Touring cars on asphalt with foam tires is the best-I thnk. But if they have carpet to warm-everyone up for Champs and Snowbirds-thats awesome!!

Why does it have such great grip?


----------



## reilly (Feb 17, 2004)

No the carpet is not staying, But the traction you get is like being on carpet
and the surface doesn't wear out. The asphalt is a special blend like they use out in cal. for indoor asphalt tracks. Grip is insane. To get foams to last we are using nitro foam and the wear is very low approx. .5mm on the dia for two 5-6 min runs with 19turn in the car. More pit space is also on the way.
oh 37 shore on the rear and 37-40 up front depending on your car. 
Later 
James


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Well-if grip stays up and a groove forms-tire wear will go down even more in time I bet. I thnk all new poured surfaces have very sharp corners on the substrate (sp?) which dulls down s more cars run. 0.5mm is not bad for two runs at all.

Ray


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Holly Smokes... this RC Racing thing is really taking off! Good luck on the track!


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

The carpet is not staying? Why did they get it they didn't plan on using it?


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

The carpet was for Larry's. 

I can't wait to get to RC Screwz tomorrow to run. :roll:


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Adam,


Thanks for stopping by yesterday. 

I am having issues getting pictures posted of the place. It's like the track is area 51. 

We are in the process of replacing the road dome board system with some traditional 2x4's and plastic all the way around and in flappers.

The traction is starting to settle down now. I still did see a car traction roll yesterday though.

Tim


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

The track was great yesterday. I had traction issues with the 1/12 but the TC was dialed. The asphalt was more of a challange to drive on but it was a LOT more fun.  I can't wait until Tuseday when I can get out there and run again. I'll feel better about pushing the car a little harder when the boards are put down. 


Its well worth the 30 min. drive to get there!! :wave:


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Cant wait for this belly to heal so I can get back myself! wont be able to carry my full kit, but I can bring out the pro 4 and play, was getting it realy dialed too!, Some reduction in overall traction would be ok! I really like asphault best and to be able to run it in the winter is realy great!

Ken


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

Tim--Call me on Monday when you get a chance.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Will Do.


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

Anyone try rubber tire TC yet? I might expriment on Thursday if I can find some.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Anything in the 32-36 range works well.

Take off cs-32's worked okay and sorex 36's work after a couple of laps.

Tim


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

Tim--If you still have some of thoes donated Cs-27s can you bring a few sets tonight. I might duck out of class early and run a few laps with the new TC set up tonight if all the boards are down.


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

The track looked great today. All of the boards and flappers are in. No more Road Ramp (sorry Dome) system. Saw a few guys running rubber tires. I know that I will be testing some on Thursday. Everyone needs to get over there and check the place out. I forgot the date but racing will start real soon.


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

October 16 will be the first race. 

Rubber tires work real good. I was almost as fast as the foam guys today. Just a little more testing and I should be just as fast if not faster.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Driving the track with ruber tires is more of a challenge. It will make you a better driver overall, so moving on to foams later on will be easier. Foam tires are really responsive on this surface. Some of the newer drivers are having problems with too much traction. There's always 1/12th scale. It just works. A hard purple up front and pink in the back and all is well.

Tim


----------



## DerekManchester (Mar 31, 2002)

Rubber is for Asphalt!!!!!.....oops....was I typing out loud again?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

If anyone is looking for rubber tires, I have a ton I'd be willing to sell cheap. I have new and used of all different brands, plus rims,


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

Rich email me with what you've got.


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

DerekManchester said:


> Rubber is for Asphalt!!!!!.....oops....was I typing out loud again?


 Who's fault?

Today the 32's seemed a bit loose and the 27's better
Derek I'm struggeling with my recently aquired pro4 and rubber here, ya gointo try out the track? (and get a setup) 
Ken


----------



## Dabear95 (Mar 1, 2004)

Can someone tell me a web site or address for this track?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Adam, you've got mail. Make me an offer. I am open to trades, too.

-Rich



A.Hartzell said:


> Rich email me with what you've got.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

http://www.rcscrewz.com

To whoever is running the track -- it looks great! I hope to make it out there to race this season. It probably won't be until December, however. 

-Rich



Jason Sirek said:


> Can someone tell me a web site or address for this track?


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

Rich--Is there anything you need or are looking for.


----------



## DerekManchester (Mar 31, 2002)

kenb said:


> Who's fault?
> 
> Today the 32's seemed a bit loose and the 27's better
> Derek I'm struggeling with my recently aquired pro4 and rubber here, ya gointo try out the track? (and get a setup)
> Ken


Run the stock setup. Change the inner camber link spacers to 2mm in front and 1 mm in the rear. 32's in the front and 27's in the rear. With no sun on the track run tire warmers and hold on. It will surprize you. 

Not sure I'll make it there before the Indoor Champs due to the lack of grey fuzzy stuff on the track.


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

I would try to make the car work with 32s all the way around. 27s tend to melt in the rear after 4 or 5 runs with a 19t. Tire warmers will be a must for the colder weather.


----------



## DerekManchester (Mar 31, 2002)

It will swap ends with 32's all the way around. I've tryed it with that setup. Besides I was burning 32's off in the front with the setup I told him to run. I even went as far as running (Whatever the next tire down from the 27's) 22's in the rear. I never wore the rears out, still had the rib down the center. I'll have to stop by and check out the grip level though.


D-Rock


A.Hartzell said:


> I would try to make the car work with 32s all the way around. 27s tend to melt in the rear after 4 or 5 runs with a 19t. Tire warmers will be a must for the colder weather.


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Derek
Swaping ends is the problem. Car seems hooked, but a bit pushy,then I hit the trigger coming out of a turn and its gone! donut time. 27's were much better than 32's but still to unreliable to run with trafic. shortening the rear upper link helped a bit. 
Its got to do with the track, The same setup was ok at the nite race, same pushy but no sudden loss(?) of rear traction... ride height and droop and tweak ok car is not broken


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

ken-Try to raise your rear roll center a little by putting .5mm shims under the arm mounts. I had the same problem as you, but this really helped a lot. I also raised my front roll center as well.


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Yup, tried that in the back. The car was previously owned, so I downloaded the book and I am going to return it to box stock tomorrow. It looks pretty stock but going through the steps and checking it out might find something, then start over from a known starting point .. the book shows a 1/2 mm in thr rear,front arm suport, so its up in front, did you add another 1/2 , or just level it.... front?


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Sorry, really garbled wasn't that... did you maintain the antisquat? or level the rear pivots when you raised them?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

What ya got?  Email me at [email protected].

-Rich



A.Hartzell said:


> Rich--Is there anything you need or are looking for.


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

So who is going to the first race next Saturday. I should be there running 19t TC with rubber tires. Can't wait. :thumbsup:


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Thanks Andy and Derek!
I got the pro4 working today, Box... then Derek's..... then shorten the upper rear arm and add 1/2 mm anti squat. The 32's on the front and 27's on the back does'nt work as the 27's heat up and fade out after a couple of laps.
the 32's look good but i can run hpi 33r's or T27's . It seems the track has so much grip any matched set of 4 is fine. Put the xxxs out with the full carpet setup only rubber tires and it worked great too
I could run 19 turn rubber or stock rubber (I have no extra 19's and no budget!)
Ken


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

A.Hartzell said:


> So who is going to the first race next Saturday. I should be there running 19t TC with rubber tires. Can't wait. :thumbsup:


 If its open tire 19t , nitro foam is the ONLY way to go .

Bob


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

The cool thing about this track is that I dont have to by a bunch of tires, what I have left from summer works, That makes the racing budget go way further!
Ken


----------



## Geno069 (Apr 4, 2002)

What is the address or location of the RCScrewz Indoor Asphalt Track. Or the website address


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

rcscrewz.com


----------



## RcDinge (Jun 14, 2004)

Does the pricing at the store reflect pricing on line? :roll: Looks like a nice track. do you run oval?


----------



## bigjohnson (Sep 1, 2004)

Derek and Ken 

When you say "stock" or "box" do you mean as the instructions tell or the sample set up sheet in the back?? 
I was there yesterday and was having the same problems as Ken, could baby it around the track but it would spinout if you got on it too soon after the trurn. 
Ya gonna be there Sat Ken???


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

What are the track hours duing the week, and during the weekends?


----------



## RCGURU911 (Dec 9, 2002)

mon-sat 12-8 and sun 1-6 or 8 not sure


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Box stock as per the building instructions. then derek's change, then replace the 1/2 mm shim on the foreward end of the rear pivot blocks with a 1mm (adds a bit of antisquat) , then move the upper link pivot ball (inner end) to the outer hole , making the rear upper links mid length. then I put 40 wt oil in the rear shocks . It worked best with the same tire around. I plan on being there saturday, I could use a bit of help, Doc says I cant marshal yet (sugery 2 weeks ago)
Ken


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Hey Russ
Thinking about a bit of practice on friday, also what time ya going to get there on sat?
Ken


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

kenb said:


> Hey Russ
> Thinking about a bit of practice on friday, also what time ya going to get there on sat?
> Ken


Ken: Russ said he will be glad to help you & what time do you need him to be there on Sat? He is flexible nowadays, you know! He & Greg went to practice there yesterday, so not sure if he will practice again b4 Saturday. 

He also wanted to mention that it appeared that the rear tires were lifting off the track in the corners...how does he correct that?

Hope your feeling better each day........
-Leslie


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Leslie and Russ
I feel real good... until I cough, sneeze, laugh, or pass G ...... or move wrong!
Just about what I expected. Fortunatly I am not on any nasty pain meds so I can drive.
Dont know what to do about the lift. The car reminds me of running corally 1/12's when to much traction (common thread here) and the no tweak chassis would cause the inner wheel to lift. so I guess that lowering the car is in order, the track is smooth and HIGH bite running sway at both ends per kit, briefly tried stiffer springs for earlier problems but no real change. part of it is the free diffs that are hard to tighten enough, which lets you hear it(need pads like a tc3 nitro) which may be a good thing cause now we know!
when I go friday I will see if I can set up a space (work the sympathy factor) 
so maybe I dont have to get there so early otherwise I'll be there by 8 and it will be a long day, I could leave early if its to much, to soon or if the nitro fumes cause to much coughing (see above)


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

kenb said:


> to soon or if the nitro fumes cause to much coughing (see above)


It's supposed to be really cold this weekend. If it it too cold to open the doors to let the fumes escape, I won't stick around either.

I will be coming back to practice on friday and will be there as technical support on the computer on Saturday. If I don't get the electronics issue fixed in the 12th scale soon, I WILL just be sittin there runnin the computer.

Tim


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Tim:

Hi,

YGM!!!!!!


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

DaWrench said:


> Tim:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> YGM!!!!!!


Hey Tim,

I got the electronics issue squared away on thursday. Thank you very much for the offer. It's good to hear from ya again. I needed a servo for the 12th scale and I am spoiled by the KO 947 and was waiting for my 949 to come in.

I didn't have too much luck with the car yesterday at the race, but I figured out my problem afterwards though. I had a severly tweaked Spring Steel t-bar. Oops. It was a brand new out of the package one that I bought at Cleveland last year. I went to Halo(toledo) today and I was consistantly .2 - .4 seconds off of TQ pace for the race that took place the day before in 12th scale stock. The car should be good to go this year for Cleveland.

Talk to ya soon,

Tim


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Race report for Saturday Oct 16th, 2004:

I would like to officially thank everyone who came out for the first race of the season. Even though the turnout was low, the racing was still close and the atmosphere was pleasant. The 19T Sedan main was a good battle to the finish and the Stock sedan main was very close between the top few. Overall a fun and exciting day. 

The new track layout seemed to flow pretty well, and not too many mishaps happened. 

Normal club racing starts now and it is just $8.00 for the first entry and $5.00 for the second.

We will be coming up with new layouts on a regular basis. This one will stay down for a little while, but suggestions are always welcome. I will be drafting up 4 new layouts and I will post them on the bulletin board at the track. There will be a sheet next to them where the racers can vote on the layout of their choice. Or they can suggest a different layout. There's a lot of room on the track to make it interesting.

We will be racing Tuesday nights at 7pm sharp and Saturday at 11am.

Hope to see everyone soon!

Tim


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

Tim--When does the tuseday racing start. I can't wait for 19t tc. :thumbsup:


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Tim:

Hi,

glad you got everything sorted out. 
as of this past week Cleveland might be out for us as work will not let me have the time off. I am trying to talk Pat to driving Mini down on Tuesday and I'll make it down late Wed or Thur.
We are thinking about coming down to R/C Screwz on a Sunday to see what's going on. Mini has met someone on XBox live that races there and wants to meet him. and we need a decent rubber setup for when we go down to Fla in Nov.

Thanks


----------



## RCGURU911 (Dec 9, 2002)

Race Was Tons Of Fun On Sat Me And My Son Had A Blast I Really Like To Watch The Fast Guys Onroad It Looks Like The Cars Are On Rails 

Cant Wait Till Tues "dads Night Out No Kids"


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Had a great time! 
It seems that the track definatly wants a carpet setup and twister tires 37-40
I used the hara cleveland 03 as a start for the pro4 and the car went well. Might have to try Dwights locked down, his car was fast!!!!
Dont know about tuesday this week, saturday is a go!. Hey Rus&Greg ... Sat? or Tuesday?
Ken


----------



## A.Hartzell (Jun 12, 2003)

I should be there Tuseday if I can get the car back together.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

A.Hartzell said:


> I should be there Tuseday if I can get the car back together.


We need more 1/12th scale drivers to show up. Adam, Bob, anyone?????????

Am I gonna have to get a sedan so that I can race?

I'll be there later on today to change the L4 back to an asphalt car. Talk to y'all soon. It is fun on the rug.

Tim


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

ken
Dont know about tuesday this week said:


> Ken, Russ wanted me to tell you that neither he or Greg will be racing this week, too much other stuff going on.
> -Leslie


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

heck yea if it wasn't so far and i have no car i would go it looks awesome nice job to however helped make it


----------



## RCGURU911 (Dec 9, 2002)

Awesome Night 

Thanks Dave Johnson For All The Help !!!!!!!!wow!!!! Rebuilt Car In Record Time And I Forgot To Tighten Up The Wheels!!!!!


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Whew, it was a fun night wasn't it. I would like to personally thank everyone who came out and raced last night. If it can happen, it did happen with the computer. I have the software working just fine now, and I will have my laptop with me as a backup just in case it goes crazy again.

We has a decent turnout yesterday, and I just hope that the computer fiasco doesn't turn anyone away.

Talk to ya soon,

Tim


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Tim
You compensated well, we finished by ten and there wasn't really any questions regarding results. Fun! 
Ken


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Saturday!


----------



## Helino11 (Sep 23, 2004)

*XXX-G+ need foam tire help!*

I need to find out what kind of foams people are using and what size and shore. I have a xxx-s and have all kinds of Nitro Shoes 26mm front, and 30mm rear 40shore. Could I race with these or do I have to get 26mm in the rears ?

I can't wait to start racing on Tuesdays. Not this week but next.
I will be there Thursday for practice. Its a *Great Track*, Lucky to work near by. 

Jeff


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

I Have gotten takeoff 27's to 22 laps, and twister 37 rear 40 front to 23 laps, stock class. the twisters are cheap (inexpensive) and are easy to use , just run a good carpet setup and true the tires to 60mm or less, no dope, very little droop. Traction rolling can get to be an issue, I had to narrow my tires a bit (28 rear, 26 front)for xxxs front and pro4.
I am using the same tire front and back on rubber, pro4 so its possible to run 40's on the rear, most people run 37's

Ken


----------



## Prof (Oct 22, 2003)

*It is high grip*

I have stopped by and tried the indoor asphalt track. It is amazingly tacky and high grip. I will probably become a regular since it is literally an 1/8 mile from my office. My 2-3 year absence from the hobby appreciates not having to drive cross town Larry's or 55 miles to Jackson.


----------



## TC3racer14 (Dec 23, 2002)

Fun racing today  Finally got my car together and tuned *with some help* for the main. Can't wait for tuesday!!! Im workin on getting my 1/12 car together again.. How has that class been?


----------



## Prof (Oct 22, 2003)

If you haven't been there yet, you have to make a stop and try indoor asphalt racing at RC SCREWZ. Great track. Good people.


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

The racing was good, the F1's fun to watch and gaining interest, how about some 1/12?

Ken


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

I went and picked up a touring car. See you guys soon on the track. If 12th scale actually picks up, I still have my L4 ready to run.

Tim


----------



## TC3racer14 (Dec 23, 2002)

Tim ill run 1/12 defintely... got L3 all set-up and ran it around the track a few times.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Timmay, what did you get?


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

I picked up a BMI TC3. Going with an oldie but goodie.

Tim


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## xrayrc (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Guys,

The track is awesome.

Will it be opened for practice after Christmas? I mean 27-30.

I have a lot of time now and I'd like to spend it having fun.


----------

